# Combo dưỡng môi LIPINK - Xua tan nỗi lo làn môi bị khô hanh



## khucdieulinh96 (1/9/20)

Thu sang và đông sắp về, nỗi lo về đôi môi bị khô hanh và bong tróc của mình càng rõ rệt hơn. Thế nhưng đến một ngày, qua việc thường xuyên tìm hiểu các diễn đàn chăm sóc sức khỏe và các mỹ phẩm làm đẹp, mình có để ý đến một sản phẩm làm đẹp và mạnh dạn đặt mua thử. Sau vài lần sử dụng thì kết quả đem lại phải nói là vượt ngoài mong đợi ^^.
Đó là combo dưỡng môi LIPINK – mỹ phẩm đúng dành cho đôi môi của chị em và đặc biệt là những người như mình.
Vì là combo dưỡng nên bao gồm 2 sản phẩm : 1 lọ là tẩy da chết và 1 lọ là son dưỡng môi. Về dưỡng chất thì đều có nguồn gốc hoàn toàn tự nhiên luôn á nên có thể ăn được luôn mn ạ ^^
Sau hơn 1 tuần dùng  thử thì mình cảm giác đôi môi có sự thay đổi rõ rệt, môi luôn căng mềm mịn, có độ ẩm phù hợp, màu ánh lên rất tự nhiên mà soi gương kiểu nhìn rất thích ấy, không dám ăn gì, làm gì tác động đến môi quá nhiều luôn ạ :vv.
Còn về cách sử dụng thì mình thường tẩy da chết vào buổi tối cho đến sáng hôm sau một vài lần trong tuần, ngày thì mình dùng son dưỡng. Thế nên đôi môi lúc nào cũng tràn đầy sức sống mà không bị ảnh hưởng quá nhiều bởi thời tiết khô hanh hay lạnh hehe.
À mà combo dưỡng môi có 5 loại cho mn tha hồ lựa chọn luôn :




Đối với mình thì mình thường dùng combo dưỡng môi Đào vì màu sắc rất hấp dẫn + mùi hương dễ chịu, khi bôi lên màu hồng ánh cam nên khỏi cần dùng son luôn.



Ncl với mức giá 150k/ combo so với chất lượng mà combo dưỡng môi LIPINK đem lại thì mình thấy rất
tuyệt vời, nên mạnh dạn review cho chị em dùng thử. Đảm bảo lại mua lần thứ 2 cho xem :vv.
Mình thường mua sản phẩm trên shoppe nên để link ở đây để cho mn tham khảo ạ :
https://shopee.vn/lipink_officialstore
Chị em cứ dùng thử rồi coi xem mình nói có đúng không nhé hehe ^^
#ComboDuongMoi #LIPINK #MoiMemTuNhien


----------



## nguyễn thị ngân (2/9/20)

khucdieulinh96 nói:


> Thu sang và đông sắp về, nỗi lo về đôi môi bị khô hanh và bong tróc của mình càng rõ rệt hơn. Thế nhưng đến một ngày, qua việc thường xuyên tìm hiểu các diễn đàn chăm sóc sức khỏe và các mỹ phẩm làm đẹp, mình có để ý đến một sản phẩm làm đẹp và mạnh dạn đặt mua thử. Sau vài lần sử dụng thì kết quả đem lại phải nói là vượt ngoài mong đợi ^^.
> Đó là combo dưỡng môi Lipink – mỹ phẩm đúng dành cho đôi môi của chị em và đặc biệt là những người như mình.
> Vì là combo dưỡng nên bao gồm 2 sản phẩm : 1 lọ là tẩy da chết và 1 lọ là son dưỡng môi. Về dưỡng chất thì đều có nguồn gốc hoàn toàn tự nhiên luôn á nên có thể ăn được luôn mn ạ ^^
> Sau hơn 1 tuần dùng  thử thì mình cảm giác đôi môi có sự thay đổi rõ rệt, môi luôn căng mềm mịn, có độ ẩm phù hợp, màu ánh lên rất tự nhiên mà soi gương kiểu nhìn rất thích ấy, không dám ăn gì, làm gì tác động đến môi quá nhiều luôn ạ :vv.
> ...


Sản phẩm dùng rất là tốt nha. Mong bài viết đến được với nhiều người hơn nữa nhé !!!!


----------



## huonggiang0311 (5/9/20)

mình cũng đang sử dụng sản phẩm và thấy rất oke ạ. cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------



## anhdaocutene (5/9/20)

2 chữ thôi: chất và đỉnh ạ. Mình xài các hãng khác vẫn bị khô môi, nhưng xài combo này có vẻ hợp thành phần nên được cải thiện nhiều lắm. Tks bạn đã chia sẻ cho mn cùng biết.


----------



## amy le (4/11/20)

mình thấy ưng ý với sản phẩm lắm


----------



## linhlye (16/4/21)

mình cũng đang sử dụng sản phẩm và thấy rất oke ạ. cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------



## tranthuhuyen (19/4/21)

mình cũng đang sử dụng sản phẩm và thấy rất oke ạ. cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------

